# Oakley Revert Storm Gloves (Black)



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bought a pair of these the other week, and the fact that I am already writing a review... not so good.

Price:8,400￥ (about $90) So rather pricey gloves, but I guess you pay for the name and the looks.

Pros:
I bought these because they look awesome, and have quite thin fingers which I prefer over big chunky gloves so I can do more things at the ski resort without having to remove my gloves. Oakley name.Waterproof.

Cons: 
Well, I just had my edges tuned, so they were pretty sharp, there were a few nicks in the palm surface after the first day, but what do you expect with a fresh edge when carrying the board. The velcro straps at the wrist, the velcro seems to cling to anything, causing bobbling of hats etc, and the velcro sticks to the gloves themselves on the fingers etc, causing bobbling and wear which really should not be happening with pretty pricey gloves. 
They are pretty thin, which I wanted, my hands didn't freeze, but any down time in the white stuff, and your hands will get cold. 

Overall 5/10: Good on a warm day, just don't expect them to last forever.


----------

